# Got any info on Caparison_X?



## Mattayus (Dec 7, 2011)

Trying to track this motherfucker down but realised he got banned. Anyone got any info where I can contact him?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 7, 2011)

He scam ya?


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 8, 2011)

Nah man the opposite, I discovered an old(ish) FS thread of his that is very relevant to my interests, and am frantically trying to find the bastard!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 9, 2011)

Good luck on finding him.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 13, 2011)

Found him on mg.org.
The stupid cunt went and ruined the guitar I wanted by giving it a matt finish so fuck him, I actually hope he gets seriously injured now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 13, 2011)

Well damn... :-S


----------

